# equine herpes virus (EHV-1) outbreak - Devon



## OFG (19 November 2012)

Oh dear 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-20363114


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 November 2012)

What a shame, i am going to get a good luck card and send it to the poor bloke - my heart really really breaks for him - and what a brave honest man ! if everyone had the morals and ethics this man has shown then we would have a lot less infections spreading up and down the country.

I take my hat off to him !

Thank you for your honesty.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 November 2012)

Gingerwitch said:



			What a shame, i am going to get a good luck card and send it to the poor bloke - my heart really really breaks for him - and what a brave honest man ! if everyone had the morals and ethics this man has shown then we would have a lot less infections spreading up and down the country.

I take my hat off to him !

Thank you for your honesty.
		
Click to expand...

You're back.  Good!!  

I agree,  an honourable stance.  The question must be asked though,  how or where did his horses contract the disease.  Dartnall's been straight,  have others?

Alec.


----------



## stoneybroke (20 November 2012)

And spreading fast by all accounts


----------



## suestowford (20 November 2012)

Where else is it stoneybroke? Do you know of other cases? Local to this or elsewhere? Sorry for all the questions, but this yard is only just down the road from me and I'm a bit concerned.
And yes, Victor Dartnall is a very honest and honourable man.


----------



## OFG (20 November 2012)

Friend who lives down that way said there were 2 confirmed cases in Rackenford and all hunting has been cancelled in the area


----------



## LauraWheeler (20 November 2012)

Poor man . It's very good that he's honest though.
Years ago when I worked with int. 3 day eventers we shared a yard with some showjumpers.
The showjumpers were all off colour and some quite ill but the owner didn't realy do anything about it. Then some of the eventers went off form to.
It wasn't till Lucy started acting off then collapsed while hacking home from a dressage show that a vet was called. 
I wasn't going to let my pony suffer. I explained to my vet what had happened and she said she would come streight away and test for EHV. Anyway both the show jumper and the eventer said they wouldn't bother calling the vet as if Lucy was confermed to have EHV there horses must have it as Lucy couldn't have caught it from anywhere else but there horses.
It was confermed and Lucy was put on 2 weeks rest. Luckly I was moving jobs and after the 2 weeks Lucy came to the new yard and was put into isolation for 3 weeks. She made a full recovery thankgod.
Oh and the show jumper and eventer continued to compeate while they had EHV on the yard. They didn't bother to tell anyone


----------



## suestowford (20 November 2012)

OFG said:



			Friend who lives down that way said there were 2 confirmed cases in Rackenford and all hunting has been cancelled in the area 

Click to expand...

Thanks.
Yes, I'd heard that the staghounds had called off hunting for the foreseeable future. The riding club also have cancelled events. Most people are being very sensible but then we all lived through FMD 11 years ago so have been there before with infectious diseases!


----------



## Yertis (20 November 2012)

Sue, I have heard there is a case in Combe Martin.


----------



## Well I Never (21 November 2012)

Before everyone starts to panic. Where is the news article or links to show any other cases.
I know this has originated from facebook and has spread round.
So before the major panic-check your facts. I would only post where cases are with proof.


----------



## nullarbor (21 November 2012)

I am a vet in this area and as far as we are aware have spoken with all the other vets in the area there have been NO other confirmed cases. Lots of suspicions and gossip but all have turned out to be unrelated problems in the other horses. Hunting has mainly just stopped due to politics, all other competitions including racing are going ahead as normal. The outbreak has been well contained and other horses in the area are at no real greater risk of getting EHV than at any other point in time. It is a very common virus that is present in the environment and basically endemic, its just that symptoms are usually very mild!


----------



## TED2010 (21 November 2012)

nullarbor said:



			I am a vet in this area and as far as we are aware have spoken with all the other vets in the area there have been NO other confirmed cases. Lots of suspicions and gossip but all have turned out to be unrelated problems in the other horses. Hunting has mainly just stopped due to politics, all other competitions including racing are going ahead as normal. The outbreak has been well contained and other horses in the area are at no real greater risk of getting EHV than at any other point in time. It is a very common virus that is present in the environment and basically endemic, its just that symptoms are usually very mild!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks nullarbor, very reassuring to hear this from a local vet as I have been hearing lots of 'rumours' of cases very close to me.  Feeling a little easier about it now


----------



## Well I Never (21 November 2012)

As i said, don't panic without proof.
People do enjoy starting rumours.


----------



## Yertis (22 November 2012)

Well I Never said:



			As i said, don't panic without proof.
People do enjoy starting rumours.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you are but If you were near to the outbreak you might be concerned and want to know if anyone had heard of any further cases. As I am between the original confirmed outbreak and Combe Martin I was concerned when I heard of a case there and it is a small inconvenience to avoid the area just in case until my vet could check and verify. The official version from my vet was this appeared to be an unusual strain and my vaccination MAY not give full protection, so I may be wise to avoid area until he could check.


----------



## suestowford (22 November 2012)

In today's paper there's a letter from a vet who says that Mr Dartnall's horses were all vaccinated against EHV1, yet they still got it. So anniearab your vet appears to be correct to say that about the vaccine not being infallible.


----------



## Pink_Lady (22 November 2012)

I am not in the area but hats off to Mr Dartnall for being so responsible and taking sensible precautions .... hope all your horses make a full recovery


----------



## Cuffey (23 November 2012)

There have been cases in France of vaccinated horses still becoming infected
eg
FRANCE
Equine Herpes Virus-1 (EHV-1) Neurological Disease
On 13th November 2012  Réseau dEpidémio-Surveillance en Pathologie Equine (RESPE) reported an outbreak of equine herpes virus-1 in Yveline, France. The affected horse was a nine year old male vaccinated French Trotter that showed clinical signs of pyrexia, nasal discharge, paresis and stiffness. A positive diagnosis was made by PCR of a nasal swab. 

And
France
Equine Herpes Virus-1 (EHV-1)  Outbreak Update

Following the confirmation of three outbreaks of equine herpes virus-1 (EHV-1) since 8th October 2012 in Yvelines, Réseau dEpidémio-Surveillance en Pathologie Equine (RESPE)  have provided an update on the situation.

To date, the outbreaks have affected horses used for sport and leisure activities which are located within a &#8203;&#8203;fifty kilometre radius of the centre of Yvelines. There are no other suspected outbreaks to date. Affected horses have shown neurological signs (ataxia), respiratory signs such as a clear nasal discharge and swelling of the limbs.

On 8th October the first outbreak was reported at an equestrian centre and one horse tested positive. The affected horse was vaccinated, showed neurological signs and was euthanized. Movement restrictions and precautionary measures have been applied and no horses have entered or left the premises for several weeks.

The second outbreak was reported on 15th October and two horses tested positive to EHV-1. One of the horses was unvaccinated and showed low grade neurological signs. The second horse was vaccinated and asymptomatic. Movement restrictions have been applied since the first horse showed clinical signs of the disease and a competition due to be held on the premises was cancelled. Precautionary measures have also been applied.
On 24th October the third outbreak was confirmed and two vaccinated horses were affected. One horse showed respiratory signs and the second horse was asymptomatic. Further samples have been taken and diagnostic testing is in progress. Movement restrictions and precautionary measures have been applied to the premises. 

An epidemiological investigation is ongoing, and links between the three affected premises have not been made. The movement of horses at the second and third affected premises may have resulted disease transmission. The outbreak at the premises which was first affected appears to be due to viral reactivation of the infection.

The three confirmed outbreaks of EHV-1 highlight that the virus is circulating in Yvelines. Horse owners and riders, particularly those involved in competition, have been asked to be vigilant in the forthcoming weeks.


----------



## TeamChaser (24 November 2012)

Sadly Victor Dartnell has lost several horses to the disease - really awful time for the yard and I wish them all the best x


----------

